# Reabsorption



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

I was convinced i had lost my kittens...however since speaking to others and researching this seems a possibility?!?! i had never heard of anything like this?? Carmel had an appointment at vets as advised here yesterday, she has given birth, however looking into Reabsorption they may literally just give birth to a placenta, could she have eaten this so i would find no sign of kittens/placenta/birthing??? I am taking her to another vets at 4.50pm today but just wondered if anyone can throw any light on the "Reabsorption" or experienced it?? The house has been literally turned upside down..no kittens, but she has given birth to something according to vet number 1!!!


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

no one is entertaining this again :


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

mezzer said:


> no one is entertaining this again :


Not me ,thats for sure


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

mezzer said:


> no one is entertaining this again :


well it is a reall issue, and was advised to ask for advice on a thred


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

buffie said:


> Not me ,thats for sure


I had not heard of it either, rang Vets4Pets got an appointment for Carmel at 4.50pm today see if he can throw any light on the matter


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah ok....but you have been asking questions for days now and people have given you advice which you don't seem to heed the advice of


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

sorry I take that back...you have an appointment at last :thumbup:


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

mezzer said:


> sorry I take that back...you have an appointment at last :thumbup:


I took her to the vets yesterday, they say she has given birth, however my house was literally turned upside down and rehunted last night cameras in air vents etc etc no trace, been tolad about reabsorption, sounds as though could be a possibility i have never heard of it but not being a breeder or ever having had a pregnant cat i thought i would ask on here untill i get to see vets later


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes cats can re-absorb the litter but for her to reabsorb the litter so late on is very unusual.

You also said the Vet had said she had given birth??


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

I actually advised her to come on here and do a thread, after days of calling the OP a Troll, she has been messaging me now and i just want to try and sort this out. I had never heard of reabsorption so suggested she asked someone on here. 

I was the first to say that nobody should listen to the OP but i am going to give her the benefit of the doubt and really hope that i have not been led astray and humiliated and worried over some kittens if this is a troll!!!


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

I have also been working with the op and I do not believe she is troll.

I don't know why but I just don't?


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

KathrynH said:


> I actually advised her to come on here and do a thread, after days of calling the OP a Troll, she has been messaging me now and i just want to try and sort this out. I had never heard of reabsorption so suggested she asked someone on here.
> 
> I was the first to say that nobody should listen to the OP but i am going to give her the benefit of the doubt and really hope that i have not been led astray and humiliated and worried over some kittens if this is a troll!!!


I am not a troll, just want some advice very worried tired confused, literally been up all night turning house upside down, and then reading up on absorption, would a troll do this?? no, if you all feel this way dont feel obliged to reply to my posts was just looking for any advice you could give me before i got to the vets this afternoon. thank you for those that have helped xx


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I am too worried about my own cat today to really get into this properly again but the fact she has indeed given birth is.... worrying even more.  i hope you find them ( if their around ) let us know


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> I am not a troll, just want some advice very worried tired confused, literally been up all night turning house upside down, and then reading up on absorption, would a troll do this?? no, if you all feel this way dont feel obliged to reply to my posts was just looking for any advice you could give me before i got to the vets this afternoon. thank you for those that have helped xx


and i am trying to help otherwise i wouldnt of been messaging you asking you how things are etc, i would of just ignored you.

Maybe i was too quick to jump to conclusions about you, but the whole story just sounds very strange thats all. You cant be angry for people being over cautious, we have alsorts on this forum believe me. :lol::lol:


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> I am not a troll, just want some advice very worried tired confused, literally been up all night turning house upside down, and then reading up on absorption, would a troll do this?? no, if you all feel this way dont feel obliged to reply to my posts was just looking for any advice you could give me before i got to the vets this afternoon. thank you for those that have helped xx


She would have reabsorbed them earlier on in the pregnancy? Is there any chance of this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Gem16 said:


> I am too worried about my own cat today to really get into this properly again but the fact she has indeed given birth is.... worrying even more.  i hope you find them ( if their around ) let us know


awww no hun, whats up? xx


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Gem16 said:


> I am too worried about my own cat today to really get into this properly again but the fact she has indeed given birth is.... worrying even more.  i hope you find them ( if their around ) let us know


looking into Reabsorption they can apparently birth just a placenta....which is why i want a second opinion,. If she has just given birth to placenta is there a possibility she could eat it?? If she eats it would i notice a difference in her faeces at all?? ( i have not seen any difference) all things i have written down to ask vet as booked in with a different vet to the one i normally use,


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

confused cat owner said:


> looking into Reabsorption they can apparently birth just a placenta....which is why i want a second opinion,. If she has just given birth to placenta is there a possibility she could eat it?? If she eats it would i notice a difference in her faeces at all?? ( i have not seen any difference) all things i have written down to ask vet as booked in with a different vet to the one i normally use,


give me 5 minutes.

This is cut and pasted as I have never heard of a reabsorption so late on:

The distressing signs of reabsorption and abortion are not always as clear-cut as we may think. Sometimes, partial pieces of reabsorbed placenta or fetus may pass along with the rest of a healthy litter of kittens at normal birthing time. Especially in the cases of large litters, a certain amount of this sort of reabsorption/abortion is actually considered normal, part of the natural way of preventing "over-crowding" and increasing the survival chances of the healthiest kittens. As with all living creatures, a certain amount of natural reabsorption/abortion occurs when there is something wrong with the fetus or placenta -- again, Nature's way of natural selection. These types of loss of the fetus are not considered to be the result of reproductive problems. Usually, after calcification of the fetus is well established, it is not possible to have reabsorption take place. While this cannot currently be confirmed by medical studies except with the mouse at this time (it is called the 'Bruce effect'), there is a phenomena which can cause a queen to reabsorb her litter if she is exposed to the pheromones of another whole male tom cat other than the one to whom she is currently bred.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Re-absorbtion in late pregnancy is uncommon and I believe the placenta is absorbed too. However cats can kill eat their newborns if they feel endangered, just as they can abandon them if not ready for motherhood. If your cat has given birth either of these could be a possibility.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

WindyCity said:


> She would have reabsorbed them earlier on in the pregnancy? Is there any chance of this?


her stomach changed shape, early last week, which i paniced over, ( never had a pregnant cat before, for this very reason i don't have a clue!!) rang vets explained, and ws told it was perfectly normal nothing to worry over no need for check up etc etc, so maybe that could have been the start i really unsure  i feel absolutely awful that i did not insist on an appointment to check her then feel like i have let her down completely


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Re-absorbtion in late pregnancy is uncommon and I believe the placenta is absorbed too. However cats can kill eat their newborns if they feel endangered, just as they can abandon them if not ready for motherhood. If your cat has given birth either of these could be a possibility.


thats what i assumed that placenta would be absorbed to but when reading up on a website it has been known for cats to give birth to placenta or (and i quote) "mummified kittens"  i have found no evidence of it or the placenta but vet yesterday said she had given birth : wondered if he would have thought this if it had been the case she had just delivered a placenta??
and is it possible she ate placenta? and if so are there signs i could have seen change in faeces for example???


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

cute and pasted as I don't know enough about reabsorbation so late:

The distressing signs of reabsorption and abortion are not always as clear-cut as we may think. Sometimes, partial pieces of reabsorbed placenta or fetus may pass along with the rest of a healthy litter of kittens at normal birthing time. Especially in the cases of large litters, a certain amount of this sort of reabsorption/abortion is actually considered normal, part of the natural way of preventing "over-crowding" and increasing the survival chances of the healthiest kittens. As with all living creatures, a certain amount of natural reabsorption/abortion occurs when there is something wrong with the fetus or placenta -- again, Nature's way of natural selection. These types of loss of the fetus are not considered to be the result of reproductive problems. Usually, after calcification of the fetus is well established, it is not possible to have reabsorption take place. While this cannot currently be confirmed by medical studies except with the mouse at this time (it is called the 'Bruce effect'), there is a phenomena which can cause a queen to reabsorb her litter if she is exposed to the pheromones of another whole male tom cat other than the one to whom she is currently bred.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

So is a possibility i should consider? there are no kittens in house  literally took house aprt last night whilst my children were in bed, she only bred with one male, as she does not go out so will only have been my tom she went with.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

And if this is a possibility could be harmful to her?!?! and after a proper examination could a vet tell me if this was/is case?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

You really need to discuss all possibilities with your vet. If she has given birth there will be some sign of it somewhere I would have thought. Blood or discharge at the very least whether she only delivered a placenta or kittens.
I don't think eating kittens or re-absorbtion would do her any harm but *I am not a vet nor have I personally had any experience of this sort of problem*


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> You really need to discuss all possibilities with your vet. If she has given birth there will be some sign of it somewhere I would have thought. Blood or discharge at the very least whether she only delivered a placenta or kittens.
> I don't think eating kittens or re-absorbtion would do her any harm but *I am not a vet nor have I personally had any experience of this sort of problem*


Going to vets for 4.50pm so hopefully he can give her proper examination and some answers


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

confused cat owner said:


> Going to vets for 4.50pm so hopefully he can give her proper examination and some answers


Good luck and I hope the mystery is solved


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Good luck and I hope the mystery is solved


thank you and i really hope so xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I have certainly experienced mummfied kittens (very small, and you only get one in a litter, at least I've only ever had one) It's not feasible, I'm sure, for the whole litter to be like this. I'm sure your cat has given birth - sorry. Whether the kittens are still alive is another matter of course. See if the vet today can tell you whether or not the cat is actually feeding kittens. If she is, then there is at least one kitten still alive somewhere. Where do those heating ducts go?

Liz


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

hi i just wanted to say good luck at the vets today and i hope u get some definite answers xx


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Really hope that if there is a kitten or kittens somewhere that you manage to find them and it all comes good. 

I can't imagine what you're going through


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lizward said:


> I have certainly experienced mummfied kittens (very small, and you only get one in a litter, at least I've only ever had one) It's not feasible, I'm sure, for the whole litter to be like this. I'm sure your cat has given birth - sorry. Whether the kittens are still alive is another matter of course. See if the vet today can tell you whether or not the cat is actually feeding kittens. If she is, then there is at least one kitten still alive somewhere. Where do those heating ducts go?
> 
> Liz


it has been investigated last night with cameras and alsorts, basically a tunnel of old unused vents which have noting in them, we are sure as we can be without ripping down the ceiling, i have not said this has happened as it may not, but the house was literally turned over last night, have been up all night searching, along with OH and friends, am truly stumped and heard of tis today is it possible? i dont know but her stomach changed shap last week was told on phone by vet it was dropping, was that the case or was it something else?? really stumped and justr wanted to know if anyone else had experienced anything similar.


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

mummyto3andfurbabies said:


> hi i just wanted to say good luck at the vets today and i hope u get some definite answers xx


thank you, will post this evening when i am home, and got my little ones sorted  xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid I think now that the most likely scenario by far is that she has eaten the kittens. But please let us know what the other vet says.

Liz


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

lizward said:


> I'm afraid I think now that the most likely scenario by far is that she has eaten the kittens. But please let us know what the other vet says.
> 
> Liz


Something's not right, thats why going to competely different vet for a second opinion today


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

confused cat owner said:


> thank you, will post this evening when i am home, and got my little ones sorted  xx


no worries yes please let us no, i havent posted much but have been followin ur threads 
hope all is well with ur cat xx


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

mummyto3andfurbabies said:


> no worries yes please let us no, i havent posted much but have been followin ur threads
> hope all is well with ur cat xx


will do, hope she is ok think war may break out at vets as i have booked appt for my carmel (girl) but they are telling me on phone they wont see my moo bags (boy) at same time desperate to have his cheek looked at as he has developed lump on it  one thing after another at the moment


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Also hoping to get some answers so can book her into be spayed...taking no chances this time.....not putting her through this again!! xx


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

You said in your other thread that her nipples did have the tell tail red ring around them. Placentas don't suckle.

When you go back to the vet ask him to make sure by checking her nipples. I'm thinking her lady bits wont show much sign of a birth having taken place by now.

The only other thing you can do is attach a video camera to her neck. You can buy ones specific for this, but just a small one could be used I think. But I fear it's way too late for saving any kittens at this point if she's not getting to them to feed often enough.

Another thing, surely by now her milk would be drying up, or worse she would have got mastitis if there were no kittens feeding from her. It only took a few days for my girls milk to dry up once her kits were weaned.


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

just take him with you anyways lol they should look at him then!!


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

Aurelia said:


> You said in your other thread that her nipples did have the tell tail red ring around them. Placentas don't suckle.
> 
> When you go back to the vet ask him to make sure by checking her nipples. I'm thinking her lady bits wont show much sign of a birth having taken place by now.
> 
> ...


These are all worries, i have searched house through, and vet yesterday was not much help, hence contacting new vet and seeking second opinion have written list of all questions i have on here, do you know if their are any signs of mastitis i could spot?


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

mummyto3andfurbabies said:


> just take him with you anyways lol they should look at him then!!


yeah i am taking him along so they will have to check him for me!! i caanot see why they are trying to refuse it is extra money in their tills at end of day, and their job is to look after animals!! x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I always caught the threads after they have been closed!!

Not really sure what to say apart from there's no way in hell it would have happened to me.

Be interesting to hear what the vet has to say but i would say if kittens have been born they are no longer alive. Sadly no every birth goes well.

That's why people recommend that breeding is left to professional breeders.

I wish you all the best


----------



## confused cat owner (Feb 8, 2011)

alisondalziel said:


> I always caught the threads after they have been closed!!
> 
> Not really sure what to say apart from there's no way in hell it would have happened to me.
> 
> ...


it was not an intentional breeding, it was all explained in my first post, and as i have sid today i am hoping to get answers so i can book her in for a spaying!!:thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Your vet will be able to tell if she has mastitis.

Have you noticed her leaking milk? Are her teats still soft? If they are there is a very good chance she is still nursing! 

If this is the case though, time will be running out very quickly! Unless she is getting to any kittens more often than you realise.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

The camera sounds like a great idea. I would def give that a go and leave her alone for a few hours and see what the results are.

Hope you get some answers soon


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

any more news? I agree with aurelia the vet should be able to tell if kittens are suckling


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Well this has kind of come back full circle again ... :bored:

Reading up on absorption may be interesting, but isn't going to really achieve anything on a practical level.

Your options are as I see it 

* Wait a couple of weeks and see if she comes into season, if she does, keep indoors and call vet to arrange spay asap, when safe for her.

* Presume no kittens and take in and spay now.

The chance that there are live kittens anywhere are slim, though the litter may of course, miraculously appear ... Feral from the air vents.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Any news?

I hope to god that there was no birth. For any kittens sake and for the sake of anyone living next to you in the next few weeks.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Any news?
> 
> I hope to god that there was no birth. For any kittens sake and for the sake of anyone living next to you in the next few weeks.


That "thought" had crossed my mind too. Presuming of course there was ever a litter ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> That "thought" had crossed my mind too. Presuming of course there was ever a litter ...


I should think if there was kittens and hte OP was unable to find them they would have to call a specialist out to find the nest. Even a half eaten single kitten would leave a pretty nasty smell.

Growing up there was a man who lived next door he kept rabbits in his shed, 1 died and he never moved its body...you could see the flies crawling up the window..I was in our garden once and he opened the shed door....the smell....haunts me.

God knows how that would have smelt in a heating vent or a boiler room.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> I should think if there was kittens and hte OP was unable to find them they would have to call a specialist out to find the nest. Even a half eaten single kitten would leave a pretty nasty smell.
> 
> Growing up there was a man who lived next door he kept rabbits in his shed, 1 died and he never moved its body...you could see the flies crawling up the window..I was in our garden once and he opened the shed door....the smell....haunts me.
> 
> God knows how that would have smelt in a heating vent or a boiler room.


That's awful 

If OP really believes there may be kittens, possibly dead in the air vents, environmental health would be VERY interested and obviously concerned, they would probably want to investigate.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

hopefully wherever the kittens are mum is going in to feed them! i no with roxy she does leave her kittens occassionally so because the op isnt in all day she wont be able to tell weather shes gone most of the day or not.

is there anymore news from op? x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

confusedcatlover, did you not say in one of your first posts that you could feel the kittens??? if so, she would not have absorbed them as they would have been to far along she may well have aborted, deformed/dead kittens and eaten the evidence though


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> confusedcatlover, did you not say in one of your first posts that you could feel the kittens??? if so, she would not have absorbed them as they would have been to far along she may well have aborted, deformed/dead kittens and eaten the evidence though


I think this is the most likely answer  If, of course, any of it is true  I hadn't realised that there had been earlier posts from OP and only saw and replied to this one regarding the kittens. I know OP has posted about changing cats' food but must have missed others about the kittens.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

Still no updates. 

OP what did the vet say?


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

I am thinking the op must be very upset as she isn't answering PM'S.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

lymorelynn said:


> I think this is the most likely answer  If, of course, any of it is true  I hadn't realised that there had been earlier posts from OP and only saw and replied to this one regarding the kittens. I know OP has posted about changing cats' food but must have missed others about the kittens.


There have been a few.This is the main one http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/146426-pregnant-cat.html.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hope there's an update soon


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

well call me septical!!
but she was on-line when she was supposed to be at vets with the cat (maybe her oh took the cat on his own!!) and has been on-line since!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

ninja said:


> well call me septical!!
> but she was on-line when she was supposed to be at vets with the cat (maybe her oh took the cat on his own!!) and has been on-line since!!


Must admit its not looking good is it?


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

confused cat owner 
Pet Forums Member 

Send Message User Lists Last Activity: Today 04:52 PM 
Current Activity: Replying to Thread Reabsorption

I copied this at the time it states


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

ninja said:


> confused cat owner
> Pet Forums Member
> 
> Send Message User Lists Last Activity: Today 04:52 PM
> ...


Hmm, just when we had began to trust .. :


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

It could be she left her pc on, and left herself logged on here while at the vets? Unless the "Current Activity" changed while she was out, it may be a little unfair to start screaming "troll" again  maybe give her the benefit of the doubt this time?

Have been following this whole thread (and the ones before it), and for the sake of any kittens that may be alive somewhere, I hope things get resolved soon! Hopefully OP will provide some updates soon.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

after this length of time would the kittens still be alive ?


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mese said:


> after this length of time would the kittens still be alive ?


This is what's on all of our minds, it doesn't look promising


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

The OP has children. Her husband took the cat to the vet yesterday or whenever it was, presumably he took the cat again today.

I do hope we have an update soon.

Liz


----------



## mummyto3andfurbabies (Jan 26, 2011)

any news yet? :


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

I really hope i havent been too trusting her, and given her the benefit of the doubt and been laughed at again!!! 

Please let us know what the vet said? xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Haven't they started posting about something else now? The male cat has a lump on it's face or something .... Just glanced at thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Haven't they started posting about something else now? The male cat has a lump on it's face or something .... Just glanced at thread


They have not been logged in since yesterday.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> They have not been logged in since yesterday.


Maybe no news is good news :001_unsure:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Maybe no news is good news :001_unsure:


lets hope so hun


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Been thinking about this thread a bit, could the tom cat of gotten to the kittens


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Been thinking about this thread a bit, could the tom cat of gotten to the kittens


Anything is possible in this scenario 

Not sure how a male cat would react to a litter of kits alone? Would they recognise them as cats or see them as little mice like things 

I have a feeling we will never get the real story in this instance ... There are more questions than answers as they say :frown2:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Anything is possible in this scenario
> 
> Not sure how a male cat would react to a litter of kits alone? Would they recognise them as cats or see them as little mice like things
> 
> I have a feeling we will never get the real story in this instance ... There are more questions than answers as they say :frown2:


A full Tom will kill kittens but not sure about a newly neuterd one


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Amethyst said:


> Anything is possible in this scenario
> 
> Not sure how a male cat would react to a litter of kits alone? Would they recognise them as cats or see them as little mice like things
> 
> I have a feeling we will never get the real story in this instance ... There are more questions than answers as they say :frown2:


I feel I have to agree.
If it was great news the OP would have been on here as soon as the kids were in bed telling everyone not to worry. Or at least that's what I would have done.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> A full Tom will kill kittens but not sure about a newly neuterd one


Me neither ...

I have hand reared tiny (rescue) kittens and had neutered toms in the home, who showed no interest in their mewing. But obviously I did not let them near tiny babies at anytime, wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

still no news? this isn't good


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

It's all very well moaning about the OP not coming back or not logging on but if you were in her shoes, would you want to come back ?? Cos lets be honest here, nothing she can post would suit some of you


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> It's all very well moaning about the OP not coming back or not logging on but if you were in her shoes, would you want to come back ?? Cos lets be honest here, nothing she can post would suit some of you


The majority of people here have done nothing but try to help the OP the last few days and we have all been extremely concerned about the cat and kittens.
Obviously we won't be happy if the kittens aren't in a good state but it would be nice to know after we have all got so involved in trying to help out


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> It's all very well moaning about the OP not coming back or not logging on but if you were in her shoes, would you want to come back ?? Cos lets be honest here, nothing she can post would suit some of you


What's that suppose to mean?

Many many people have given the OP advice not just on this thread but the others that she posted about the same topic.

I bet not a single person who has offered advice is happy with the situation as it could have been prevented however they have still given good sound advice.

The least the OP could do is post up even if it is the worst case possible (that she has infact given birth and they have died somewhere) then at least the people who have been helping from day 1 know were they stand.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

But really, if you honestly thought your cat had given birth to kittens would you really spend your time on a forum just talking about missing kittens? People can give suggestions but the amount of messages posted by the OP (110 in a few days!) seems excessive.

Personally I would rather have spent time with my cat & trying to find the kittens than posting on a forum


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> What's that suppose to mean?
> 
> Many many people have given the OP advice not just on this thread but the others that she posted about the same topic.
> 
> ...


Oh aren't you the cheery optimist 



Cleo38 said:


> But really, if you honestly thought your cat had given birth to kittens would you really spend your time on a forum just talking about missing kittens? People can give suggestions but the amount of messages posted by the OP (110 in a few days!) seems excessive.
> 
> Personally I would rather have spent time with my cat & trying to find the kittens than posting on a forum


LOL... this is exactly what I meant about nothing she does will suit some of you.

Supposing she does post back with news that she found a dead kitten, are you going to be the first to tell her that it's because she's wasted time making 110 posts on here in the past few days instead of searching ??


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> Oh aren't you the cheery optimist


Well tbh if the kittens are dead theres nothing anyone can do to bring them back, so what would be the point in telling her she was wrong? There wouldnt be.

Just be nice for those who were worried to know what the end result was.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> Supposing she does post back with news that she found a dead kitten, are you going to be the first to tell her that it's because she's wasted time making 110 posts on here in the past few days instead of searching ??


Probably!!

Seriously though do you really think sitting & posting on here was going to help? I think it was a wind up tbh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

Its not nice for those that took it all in, and were subject to being taken in my the OP. 

I was genuinely trying to help and give the benefit of the doubt. Feel like crap now that i was worried.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> Its not nice for those that took it all in, and were subject to being taken in my the OP.
> 
> I was genuinely trying to help and give the benefit of the doubt. Feel like crap now that i was worried.


Please don't think I'm getting at people like you who really tried to help - quite the opposite. This may be a genuine problem (I doubt it but it MAY be true) & people like you & others have gone out of your way for the OP.

If it is a wind up then I just think it's awful that people have nothing better to do with their time than exploit the good natures of people who genuinely want to help someone in need.

However, I do question the fact that someone could post 110 posts in a few days if they had limited time with nursey runs (as she had said), vets visits & looking for kittens :confused1:


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I found this whole thread quite distressing tbh, alot of us did and i think it is unfair to accuse us of being unhappy whatever the outcome, believe me, if the kittens are alive we will be the first to be jumping for joy!


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> What's that suppose to mean?
> 
> Many many people have given the OP advice not just on this thread but the others that she posted about the same topic.
> 
> ...


how could it of been avoided? she has explained the situation and how the cat got pregnant she cant help where and when the cat gave birth especially if she wasnt in at the time?


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Gem16 said:


> I found this whole thread quite distressing tbh, alot of us did and i think it is unfair to accuse us of being unhappy whatever the outcome, believe me, if the kittens are alive we will be the first to be jumping for joy!


YOU found it distressing ?  Let's just say this is a genuine thread and this person seriously has been going through this... how distressed do you think she is/was knowing that there are/were kittens somewhere and not being able to find them then comes on here to try and get some help, suggestions and support and within a few posts gets accused of being a wind up and a troll.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> YOU found it distressing ?  Let's just say this is a genuine thread and this person seriously has been going through this... how distressed do you think she is/was knowing that there are/were kittens somewhere and not being able to find them then comes on here to try and get some help, suggestions and support and within a few posts gets accused of being a wind up and a troll.


The advice was to get the cat to the vet asap, not 5-6 days later after giving birth. We were happy when she FINALLY got the cat there, i don't understand what the problem is, everyone here is just asking for an update on an upsetting situation we all attempted to help with :
And i'm sorry but it DID sound like a wind up post to begin with, however that episode is long gone and everyone has still been helping her since then so? i don't see any nasty posts in this thread and the OP stated she would be back to let us know what was going on so she couldn't have hated us that much :confused1:


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

shazalhasa said:


> YOU found it distressing ?  Let's just say this is a genuine thread and this person seriously has been going through this... how distressed do you think she is/was knowing that there are/were kittens somewhere and not being able to find them then comes on here to try and get some help, suggestions and support and within a few posts gets accused of being a wind up and a troll.


completely agree i find alot of people do jump to conclusions without finding out the facts, i no if it was me i would be so worried and would seek advice from someone in regards to their experience and weather anyone had gone through this, instead she got alot of negitivity.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2011)

mycatroxy said:


> how could it of been avoided? she has explained the situation and how the cat got pregnant she cant help where and when the cat gave birth especially if she wasnt in at the time?


I said prevented....meaning she should have watched her pregnant cat.
Okay so when Alaska goes to stud and starts looking pregnant (false or real) do you think I would let her venture round the whole house? Or round the whole garden? No. She will be confined to one half of the house and kept on lead in the garden.

Cat's are highly intelligent creatures and will go and nest anywhere they feel is best for their kittens (warm, dark, out of the way) so you watch them like a hawk. Or at least thats what I would do.

The OP made a mistake by not watching her pregnant cat. But its done, it could have been prevented but it wasnt. The OP is more than likely kicking herself and hopefully will have learnt from this. Sadly we all make mistakes.

However people on here have been genuine to the OP trying to help her as best they can.
The least she could do is PM those who have helped her and say thank you and give a end result.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> I said prevented....meaning she should have watched her pregnant cat.
> Okay so when Alaska goes to stud and starts looking pregnant (false or real) do you think I would let her venture round the whole house? Or round the whole garden? No. She will be confined to one half of the house and kept on lead in the garden.
> 
> Cat's are highly intelligent creatures and will go and nest anywhere they feel is best for their kittens (warm, dark, out of the way) so you watch them like a hawk. Or at least thats what I would do.
> ...


its impossible to watch your cat 24/7 especially as she has children one of which is special needs which the op stated before she had no experience with pregnant queens so i think it would be impossible to watch a cat all day every day for 9weeks! and i dont see the point in you even mentioning it whats done is done.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Closing this now as all we are doing is guessing what has happened etc, could be she has found the kittens and enjoying the company of them as we speak, I will message the op and ask her to inform me of any findings


----------

